
See Something, Send Something (including your personally identifiable info?) - frenchman_in_ny
https://www.ny.gov/programs/see-something-send-something
======
frenchman_in_ny
Saw this app this morning, struck me as surprising since I would expect the
app to send much more than the picture to law enforcement (GPS coordinates,
IMEI, other personally identifiable info).

